# menubar transparente besoin d'un coup de main..



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour toutes et tous... 

afin de ne pas pourrir le thème dédié specifiquement a la custo, je souhaiterais mettre ma menubar vraiment transparente, je suis sur MB v 10.6.3 et je n'ai pas photoshop.... 

je le précise car il existe un tuto de Phil1982 ici: http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html sur ce sujet, mais dans le cas exposé, il faut photoshop. 

je souhaite donc savoir si l'on peut jouer sur la transparence d'un fichier.png avec Gimp (et si oui, merci de me dire comment faire)  ou de toute autre manière qui n'obligerait pas d'acheter un prog spécifique pour faire cela.... 

merci de vos avis éclairés


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Oui, tu peux faire ça avec gimp, et c'est relativement simple.
Dans la fenêtre de calques (ctrl+L pour l'afficher), tu sélectionnes le calque dont tu veux modifier l'opacité; ensuite, tu remarqueras juste au dessus de la liste une barre de réglage de l'opacité. Il ne te reste plus qu'à définir celle-ci comme tu le souhaites, et le tour est joué


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Oui, tu peux faire ça avec gimp, et c'est relativement simple.
> Dans la fenêtre de calques (ctrl+L pour l'afficher), tu sélectionnes le calque dont tu veux modifier l'opacité; ensuite, tu remarqueras juste au dessus de la liste une barre de réglage de l'opacité. Il ne te reste plus qu'à définir celle-ci comme tu le souhaites, et le tour est joué




merci Aescleah  

je vais essayer ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

yeesss, c'est good, ça marche ! 

merci


----------

